# Dry Ice???



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get dry ice from?

any info appreciated!


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Think some places on the net sell it . If you type it in google surley somewhere must have it available online.

Going for a fog effect or something ?


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

vikki_john said:


> Think some places on the net sell it . If you type it in google surley somewhere must have it available online.
> 
> Going for a fog effect or something ?


just found some links thanks and no its for killing rats(sorry)
We tried the bicarbaniate soda & viniger but couldnt get it to work and i cant seem to find any local places that sell a co2 bottle and read up somewhere you can use dryice so i thought id give it a go.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I didn't ask if it was for killing rats ?

I was just wondering if you was using it to make a fog effect as that is one of the purposes of dry ice .


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

thats why i replied what its for, not for a fog/mist effect, bet that looks cool tho if it was used for that.
All sorted now thankyou


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

any local halfords sells co2 bottles. look in the welding section


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Doodles said:


> any local halfords sells co2 bottles. look in the welding section


 
Oh thank you. I didnt think of looking there lol

Off to halfords tomoz then!!!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Found this if it helps ....

Dry Ice Supply

: victory:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

please dont think you can use dry ice for a fog effect in vivs vikki as it will simply kill everything in the viv. just incase you had a brainwave : victory:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

ukgeckos said:


> please dont think you can use dry ice for a fog effect in vivs vikki as it will simply kill everything in the viv. just incase you had a brainwave : victory:


Lol 

I cant bring myself to kill them...I am far too much of a wus. I think I would turn the gas off halfway through and try and save them all. Sigh. Thats why I never bred my own rats and mice.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

ukgeckos said:


> please dont think you can use dry ice for a fog effect in vivs vikki as it will simply kill everything in the viv. just incase you had a brainwave : victory:


 

Nah lol i just ment in general.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

vikki_john said:


> I didn't ask if it was for killing rats ?
> 
> I was just wondering if you was using it to make a fog effect as that is one of the purposes of dry ice .


you mean using it for a fog effect in a viv with a gecko or frog in it? because wudn't that kill it?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

no not in a viv lol

i ment a fog effect at some party set up.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

ok fair doos: victory:


----------

